# teder als jouw glimlach



## la jeremiada de Jeremías

I've been translating all of the instances of *als* in the song "Alles" by Herman van Veen as "when", except for the one below:



> teder *als* jouw glimlach
> 
> Tender *as* your smile.


For those of you who know the song, or who have access to the lyrics which can't be posted in their entirety here (try muzikum.eu), I was wondering if you could confirm this.

"I have something here for when the morning begins
When an early bird is awoken by the wind..." etc.


----------



## HKK

I can confirm this. All the instances of 'als' mean 'when' except for that one.


----------



## la jeremiada de Jeremías

Much appreciated, HKK.


----------



## Suehil

..but there's nothing to stop you putting '..as an early bird is woken by the wind'


----------



## la jeremiada de Jeremías

Suehil said:


> ..but there's nothing to stop you putting '..as an early bird is woken by the wind'



You got me on that one, Suehill.  I guess I was simplifying things.

It seems to me that there are two ways of understanding the word "as".  One is for comparison and is a synonym of "like".  And that's the one that translates from the "als" in the title phrase of this thread.

The other seems to be a synonym of "while" or "when".  "As I was waking up this morning..." etc. 

Further confusing to me is the fact that "als" seems to also mean if or when in the conditional.  Sigh.


----------



## Peterdg

la jeremiada de Jeremías said:


> You got me on that one, Suehill. I guess I was simplifying things.
> 
> It seems to me that there are two ways of understanding the word "as". One is for comparison and is a synonym of "like". And that's the one that translates from the "als" in the title phrase of this thread.
> 
> The other seems to be a synonym of "while" or "when". "As I was waking up this morning..." etc.
> 
> Further confusing to me is the fact that "als" seems to also mean if or when in the conditional. Sigh.


 
I can understand your confusion. You are right: "als" can have all the meanings you mentioned.

You are also right with your last remark; "als" is often used for "if", certainly in the spoken language. The official equivalent of 'if"' is "indien", but it's hardly used in spoken language (at least in Belgium).


----------



## Grytolle

Peterdg said:


> You are also right with your last remark; "als" is often used for "if", certainly in the spoken language. The official equivalent of 'if"' is "indien", but it's hardly used in spoken language (at least in Belgium).


 You normally just write and say "als"... "indien" is used more rarely except in formal or hypercorrect written language


----------



## la jeremiada de Jeremías

Peterdg and Grytolle,

Much appreciated.  This *als* is a strange creature for a beginner such as I.  Hopefully, with time, I will get used to it and its various English meanings.


----------

